# Pistol Cases



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Gang,
Not sure if this is a good place to put this question, but I'm looking for a decent carrying case for my two pistols, (Ruger SR9, and Bersa Thunder 380).

I would really like a case that has "pick and pluck" foam, so I can shape it to my guns, and also have cutouts for the magazines and ammo boxes. Kinda like a case that holds all my necessities.

It would be nice to stay under $100.00, but I don't have to. Any pros and cons to this type of set up? What are you guys using? I don't need the best, but don't want crap either. Show me what you got, or what you suggest!:watching:


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I didnt buy a gun case.I had a small bag already I had gotten as a 3 piece set from wal-mart.I have a small towel in the bottom which also serves as a cover for the coffee table.When I go to the range I have everything including all my cleaning supplies and carry it slung on my shoulder.Use you creativity.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Palmetto Armory had cases on sale recently......JJ


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Cabellas sells some nice ones. Here's what I'd suggest taking a look at; the Plano Auminum Pistol Case. It holds two pistols with room for mags as well. Foam lined and sturdy made with two lockable latches. They run in the $70 range. You can find them on their website.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Philco said:


> Cabellas sells some nice ones. Here's what I'd suggest taking a look at; the Plano Auminum Pistol Case. It holds two pistols with room for mags as well. Foam lined and sturdy made with two lockable latches. They run in the $70 range. You can find them on their website.


Yep, I saw those, but I'm looking to have the "pluck and pick" foam in them so I can make individual cavities for the guns and mags. Do you just pull out their foam, and replace it with the pluck and pick?


----------

